# Cabo Rico vs Island Packet vs Baba



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

I’m looking to buy a boat to fulfill a dream to explore the Bahamas and Caribbean (by myself bc the wife does not enjoy monohull sailing) for six months or so. If I like it; I may keep her and go offshore for a few months yearly, if I don’t I need to sell her and get my money back. My offshore experience is limited so I want to get a solid bluewater boat I have absolute confidence in during a heavy blow; and something I can handle. My heavy weather tactic will be to Heave to; so I prefer a fuller keel boat that does it easily and maintains her stability in heavy weather. 

I want to spend under $130,000 / Dry & solid boat in bluewater / Wide sidedeck and foretriangle / Liveability inside and out / Easy Resale-popular boat / Singlehanded-ness / Reliability / Dry Boat 

I’ve narrowed down my choice between a Cabo Rico 34/38’ or an Island Packet 350 – 1992-1995 / maybe a Baba(? too). I would like your input on things I don’t know; since I have not sailed either one. I put my personal ratings on things I do know; but would like y’all input on areas I don’t know. Boy, the Cabo is sure pretty to my eye; I’m almost blind to any of her faults bc of her beauty. From my research, the IP is also a solid boat, but on my beauty scale; she is a 4 out of 10-ugh-ly! This is something I may have to overcome though if it is the right boat. 

Please give me your ratings and knowledge on the areas below and Thanks!
Cabo IP Baba
Beauty 10 5 8
Bluewater ability ? ? ?
Wide decks 8 ? ? 
Liveability features ? ? ?
Reliable Reputation ? ? ?
Easy singlehanding ? ? ?
Easy ReSale ? ? ? 

I appreciate your knowledgeable input. 

It's better to try a live the dream than dream about your dreams!

Jim


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

As an owner of a Cabo Rico 34 Id say I'd be somwhat biased.. So I will recommend futher to other biased opinions as we hang out here:

https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/caborico

Clay
s/v 'Tango
CR 34
Lankford Bay,Md.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

What Baba?


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

A Tartan 37. Has centerboard for bahamas too:
The Tartan 37 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

As vtsailguy points out, you probably want to consider draft strongly too. The baba draws 5'5" (vs. 4'3" for the IP). That alone would drop it to the bottom of my list for the Bahamas. Personally I think the IP is the most *practical* choice. Less maintenance, lowest draft, roomiest. That aside, I would buy the Cabo Rico hands down. Great build quality and by far the best looking of the bunch to my eye.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

For where you want to go, ANY of the boats manufactured in the last 10 yrs that are mid 30' on up will work JUST FINE! Including the lower priced boats like Catalina, Jeanneau, Beneteau, hunter etc. Just make sure the boat you get is solid, no rot, water in the cored area's, draft appropriate for where you will sail.........

Marty


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Jim,

All three are solid boats. You should be able to resell any of them if life takes you that way, although "easy" is generally not applicable to selling boats.

A lot depends on what you mean by offshore. If you will commute on the ICW and hop across to the Bahamas, even island hop up and down through the Eastern Caribbean, any will be fine.

If you might leave Norfolk or Newport and head straight toward the Bahamas or BVI, with or without a stop in Bermuda, the calculus changes. The IP doesn't point tremendously well and the Baba (a 35?), due to full sections forward, can be frustratingly slow in a sea. This is a common characteristic of heavy, full-keel boats with a lot of buoyancy forward. I have spent a lot of time offshore trying to get and keep a boat moving in a sea.

I have never hove to in an Island Packet but I suspect on the newer, three digit boats with the Full Foil Keel(r) you will experience a lot of leeway. 

Personally I think it is important that the boat speak to you, and that you feel good about the boat. Your perspective on the aesthetics of the IP should weigh heavily. I believe you should look back at your boat as you dinghy ashore and be happy.

Given your description of your feelings about the Cabo Rico boats I would encourage you to head in that direction. They are solid, dependable, comfortable boats that sail well. A customer of mine singlehands a Cabo Rico 42 inshore and offshore. I've seen him in many places along the Eastern Seaboard - I think he likes the sailing more than the destinations. 

Good luck.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm with Bluto. For what you're talking about, I'd much rather spend $80K on a nice, pimpin' 90's era production boat, then blow the other $50K on wine, women, and punk rock.

Island Packet









Baba









Cabo Rico









Beneteau


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Based on a completely scientific analysis without any bias whatsoever, considering all factors possible to be considered, applying precise mathematical principles of logic and ….

Usually, I agree with smack but this time…


I just like the way the Cabo looks.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll bet you smack your head on the companionway hatch opening. Somebody didn't know how to design a hatch.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It is worth noting that the Baba is the only boat with a hot chick on the bow. So there's that.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

bobperry said:


> I'll bet you smack your head on the companionway hatch opening. Somebody didn't know how to design a hatch.


That's why he's named Smackdaddy, didn't you know that?


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> It is worth noting that the Baba is the only boat with a hot chick on the bow. So there's that.


But she is a black sheep no doubt.


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks All. Everyone seems to think all boats will Sail well for my needs. The Baba is pretty too; that Butterfly hatch is very cool & classic; does anyone know if it leaks in a blow? Any concern on the Hatch's fragility? My other worry on the baba 35' is that they are typically older boats; hence more maintenance.

Clay; on your CR, have you tried heaving-to or ideas if it would do well? What about its reliability and livability? Can you singlehand it well? Are your lines led to the cockpit or you go up to the mast? Can you fit a 7' hard dingy under the boom ( I don't like the stern-hoists). Also, I was thinking of having a removable staysail halyard with hanked on sails--thoughts? The cockpit on a 34' seems little small--how many people can it comfortably fit when guests visit? I don't like the staysail-boom I have seen on many CRs--it clutters the foredeck and i was planning on having a reefed staysail--thoughts? On the CR; I am thinking the 34' 1990-ish model.

All; which model do you think would resale the quickest and maintain its value?

I appreciate all your thoughts--thanks!


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh; all: Do any of these boats hobby-horse much in a sea? That would be a major diasappointment... Clay; how about your CR; hobbyhorse?? Dry?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

One should also note, which of the 4 boats smack pictured with the boats actually sailing! well anyway, but shut up before some maestro character makes his way south to Edmonds, I might be a tad in trouble. Alth the good looking person is probably on his favorite of the three or four boats......

Marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I probably know where you can get a green Baba or some equal on my dock......lots o green, can not tell the green paint from the green algae on the bottom, including a 3-5' beautiful specimen hanging off the rudder! That is NOT the maestro's fault mind you!


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks bit2ski; but I am not looking for a fixer-upper Baba; no time for that; maybe in another decade or so it might be different.


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

Get the boat that you really like. Especially if its a Cabo Rico. The IP's are practical and the right ones resell. Maybe your wife can join you at destinations and if that's appealing, a boat with some features she likes is worth considering. Either way, get something you can singlehand, so she can take seasick meds and pass out if she changes her mind. Not about crossing oceans, but just cruising around the islands, or coastal. My wife and I have a great time on our crealock 34, but i singlehand without her way more than half the time. I really like having my lady along whenever possible, and plan those trips for her. Which is really essentially singlehanding, except I cook her nicer meals and clean up too. It is a perfect size for singlehanding and similar to the CR 34, but mine draws 4' which is exactly what I wanted. 

Pick the very best boat for the money, and really think about maintenance.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but if I were looking for a boat to cruise The Bahamas and the Carribean, one of my criteria would be that it is easy to climb back aboard after a swim. None of the three choices seem to have that feature. In fact, they all look fairly challenging to reboard from a dinghy after a supply run. Consider the chore of single-handedly transfering fuel, water, and other supplies from a dinghy to the deck.

Is "easily re-boardable" mutaully exclusive from "dry & solid boat in bluewater"? Or am I making a mountain out of a molehill? My cruising experience has always included several friends, and a swim platform or sugar scoop transom.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

There have been plenty of very capable off-shore boats with "sugar scoop transoms":


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> There have been plenty of very capable off-shore boats with "sugar scoop transoms":


It is always the same with you. That's a RACING BOAT!!!!!

Chose a proper and nice cruising boat


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

Excellent point. I'm not sure that difficulty in resupplying would make me choose a different boat; but i for sure would need to think my options on boarding from the side somehow with supplies. hmmm


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Jhildy said:


> I'm looking to buy a boat to fulfill a dream to explore the Bahamas and Caribbean (by myself bc the wife does not enjoy monohull sailing) for six months or so. If I like it; I may keep her and go offshore for a few months yearly, if I don't I need to sell her and get my money back. My offshore experience is limited so I want to get a solid bluewater boat I have absolute confidence in during a heavy blow; and something I can handle. My heavy weather tactic will be to Heave to; so I prefer a fuller keel boat that does it easily and maintains her stability in heavy weather.
> 
> I want to spend under $130,000 / Dry & solid boat in bluewater / Wide sidedeck and foretriangle / Liveability inside and out / Easy Resale-popular boat / Singlehanded-ness / Reliability / Dry Boat
> 
> ...


Where are you located Jim? We are fortunate to be in a marina where all mentioned boats that you are interested in are located here and a few of 'em are for sale.

Clay
s/v 'Tango'
Lankford Bay,Md.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Jhildy said:


> Excellent point. I'm not sure that difficulty in resupplying would make me choose a different boat; but i for sure would need to think my options on boarding from the side somehow with supplies. hmmm


Don't rush it and don't take shortcuts. Tie the dinghy bow to the boat midship cleat. Get a Fender Step and keep it rigged at the lifeline gates. Climb aboard with a dinghy stern line and cleat it at the stern of your boat. Climb back in the dinghy and stack as much of your provisions on deck as you can. Climb aboard and move them to the cockpit. Get back in the dinghy and load the rest onto the deck before climbing back aboard and moving those to the cockpit. Move the dinghy to hang off the stern.

This can still be bumpy and a bit exciting if the seas are up or there are a lot of wakes, but you probably wouldn't do a big provisioning run in those conditions, would you?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> Don't rush it and don't take shortcuts. Tie the dinghy bow to the boat midship cleat. Get a Fender Step and keep it rigged at the lifeline gates. Climb aboard with a dinghy stern line and cleat it at the stern of your boat. Climb back in the dinghy and stack as much of your provisions on deck as you can. Climb aboard and move them to the cockpit. Get back in the dinghy and load the rest onto the deck before climbing back aboard and moving those to the cockpit. Move the dinghy to hang off the stern.
> 
> This can still be bumpy and a bit exciting if the seas are up or there are a lot of wakes, but you probably wouldn't do a big provisioning run in those conditions, would you?


Now that sounds simple and fun!

Look, just get a sugar scoop walk-through and chillax. Even the reverse transom on my Hunter is way easier than the process above, which, on the other hand, would make for some good comedy in the anchorage.

Your call.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Now that sounds simple and fun!
> 
> Look, just get a sugar scoop walk-through and chillax. Even the reverse transom on my Hunter is way easier than the process above, which, on the other hand, would make for some good comedy in the anchorage.
> 
> Your call.


Isn't it the exact same process for a sugar scoop? the only difference is the "step" is bigger. If we are so lazy we cannot use one step when getting out of the dingy or climb a 4 step swim ladder after a dip, it might be best to just stay home and watch TV.

Not that I am anti-sugar scoop, just hard for me to imagine using that as a major consideration when choosing a boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RainDog said:


> Isn't it the exact same process for a sugar scoop? the only difference is the "step" is bigger. If we are so lazy we cannot use one step when getting out of the dingy or climb a 4 step swim ladder after a dip, it might be best to just stay home and watch TV.
> 
> Not that I am anti-sugar scoop, just hard for me to imagine using that as a major consideration when choosing a boat.


You say "lazy" I say "drunk". Tomayto-Tomahto.

I'm just kidding around...sort of. I do like the open transom look though:










And it's a great place to clean fish.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Could be a size thing too. I am on a 34' boat with relatively low freeboard. I can see how it could be harder to try to board a high-freeboard 50' sailboat from a dinghy.



smackdaddy said:


> And it's a great place to clean fish.


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> Now that sounds simple and fun!
> 
> Look, just get a sugar scoop walk-through and chillax. Even the reverse transom on my Hunter is way easier than the process above, which, on the other hand, would make for some good comedy in the anchorage.
> 
> Your call.


Nah, I had a sugar scoop and when I was arriving from the supermarket with 100kg of stuff on the dinghy it was a pain, now I just throw the stuff to the cockpit from the dinghy Get one of these:


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Could also be a budget thing too. The interiors he wants in the price range he has might not be available with an open transom. I suspect they are not.

It all starts real innocent here. Then before you know it we get, "Well young man I think you'd be quite comfortable on an 80' Wally."


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

PCP said:


> Nah, I had a sugar scoop and when I was arriving from the supermarket with 100kg of stuff on the dinghy it was a pain, now I just throw the stuff to the cockpit from the dinghy Get one of these:


No way. The tomatoes and rum would catch in that big-ass wheel. You really need the dual helms to make the grocery throwing work.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Could also be a budget thing too. The interiors he wants in the price range he has might not be available with an open transom. I suspect they are not.
> 
> It all starts real innocent here. Then before you know it we get, "Well young man I think you'd be quite comfortable on an 80' Wally."


It is easy to get carried away. Judging by the pics of the 3 I posted earlier - I'd go for the Baba.

Bob, how would you compare the builds of the Baba and the CR?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Smacker"
I don't know the CR that well but I have been aboard a few and I have the bruises to prove it.

I think from a strength point of view they'd be about the same, both stout build solid lam boats with conventional structural details, lots of grp. From a joinery detail angle I'd give the nod to the Baba's. They were beautifully done. But for some, maybe overdone. It's a matter of taste.

Aesthetically my boat wins hands down I never cared for that CR look. I don't know what that look is. It's sort of a clipper bow maybe quasi-clipper. The Baba's were born out of that Scandinavian lifeboat look, but they too are just variations on a theme. No Colin Archer ever looked like that. I prefer my own aethetics. Maybe I channelled the wrong Archer. Wasn't there a Deewayne Archer? or a Lashawn Archer?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

bobperry said:


> Could also be a budget thing too. The interiors he wants in the price range he has might not be available with an open transom. I suspect they are not.
> 
> It all starts real innocent here. Then before you know it we get, "Well young man I think you'd be quite comfortable on an 80' Wally."


Yes he can and a 2006 boat, at least here. Don't know if he can find any in the States:



Details - Boats and yachts on Best-Boats24.net



https://www.theyachtmarket.com/boats_for_sale/868975/

Regards

Paulo


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Let's first look at the designers of the vessels in question..

William I. B. Crealock , Yacht Designer Profile : Bluewaterboats.org

Search Results

Search Results


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Let's look where the vessels where produced...











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baba_(yacht)


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

All designed by respected designers and built in yards with a history of making quality boats. Not much to go on there.

Granted only one designer penned the Best Cruising Boat of All Time


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Now go visit the vessels in question and talk to the owners that sail these vessels. Visit their websites as you will read both strengths and weaknesses of these vessels.

We went so far as visited (2) production offices of the vessels in question before we made our final purchase decision..

As I had mentioned in a previous post our marina is in unique position as the (3) vessels in question are represented as CR's (especially CR 34's)are some what few and far between on the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

Clay; my home Port is Dallas and my current Sailboat resides at Lake Texoma; where Mr Perry's Valiants were built. Maybe I need to visit your marina?! I sure would like to sail on the boats and compare before buying; but I'm not sure if that is appropriate; if I'm not convince I want to buy it??

On the boats for sale in your Marina, is there a website with the listings? I have been visiting yachtworld.com. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

bobperry said:


> Smacker"
> I don't know the CR that well but I have been aboard a few and I have the bruises to prove it.
> 
> I think from a strength point of view they'd be about the same, both stout build solid lam boats with conventional structural details, lots of grp. From a joinery detail angle I'd give the nod to the Baba's. They were beautifully done. But for some, maybe overdone. It's a matter of taste.
> ...


Mr Perry; I go to the Cedar Mills Marina all the time--love the Jamaican Burger and those Valiants. Sad they discontinued building them; I think they should have built a 36' Valiant and it would have sold well.... Hey, can I ask you some questions on the Baba??
1. Does she heave to well? What sail combination would effect this best; assuming 40-50mph winds?
2. Love the Butterfly hatch; but does it tend to leak?
3. I hate Davits (IMO ugly and dangerous while sailing; no windvane) and prefer 7' hard dingys. Where would it be best to store the dingy while sailing? I'm probably sailing solo most of time.... ideas? ( i don't prefer staysail booms; so it might be possible to store on the foredeck?? My best preference would be on the deckhouse; if possible )
4. Did the Baba ever come with fold down table that the CR and IPs have?? I really like that feature and the extra living space it provides. Can it be modified?
5. My budget is less than $130k. My priorities are: Safety / Livability / Reliability / Dry boat / Beauty / Resale / No hobbyhorsing / No cluttered - wide decks & comfortable cockpit for up to 4 people.

That's all! I appreciate your input. Thanks

Thanks


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

RainDog said:


> Isn't it the exact same process for a sugar scoop?


It's the same process for a stern entry except that if there is any wind or sea in the anchorage the boat pitching makes everything harder, and the difference between boat motion and dinghy motion is greater. Coming alongside at least keeps the dinghy bow into the sea.

I've loaded a lot of provisions over the side and at the stern. I prefer the side. I've replaced a battery bank over the side in an open roadstead when the wind was up. It wasn't fun but a side tie was controllable. Over the stern, sugar scoop or not, is more difficult.

Do what you like.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

I kinda wish I hadn't brought up the question of transfering provisions from a dinghy, because that is a small part of the cruising experience. And yes, there are times that loading from the side is preferrable, but that can be done with almost any boat, regardless of the transom configuration. 

My main concern with the three boats under consideration, and why I've never chartered one like them, is that, for me, snorkeling, SCUBA diving, spear fishing, and doing cannonballs off the deck are a huge part of the experience in The Bahamas and Carribean. I imagine that all those activities are a lot more enjoyable with a boat that was designed with them in mind. 

More practically, I have never taken a shower in the head; it seems like a ridiculous concept compared to a salt water scrub with a fresh water rinse on the swim platform. No clogged drains, no wet walls, etc. And, I have never cleaned a fish on deck; always on the easily cleanable swim platform.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Aesthetically my boat wins hands down I never cared for that CR look. I don't know what that look is. It's sort of a clipper bow maybe quasi-clipper. The Baba's were born out of that Scandinavian lifeboat look, but they too are just variations on a theme. No Colin Archer ever looked like that. I prefer my own aethetics. Maybe I channelled the wrong Archer. Wasn't there a Deewayne Archer? or a Lashawn Archer?


I totally agree with your aesthetic critique of the CR. It's a weird looking Frankenboat to my eye:










A big schoonery sprit glassed onto a relatively modernish hull shape? Ngech.

As for Archer, maybe you mean this one? (PG13)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

jwing said:


> I kinda wish I hadn't brought up the question of transfering provisions from a dinghy, because that is a small part of the cruising experience. And yes, there are times that loading from the side is preferrable, but that can be done with almost any boat, regardless of the transom configuration.
> 
> *My main concern with the three boats under consideration, and why I've never chartered one like them, is that, for me, snorkeling, SCUBA diving, spear fishing, and doing cannonballs off the deck are a huge part of the experience in The Bahamas and Carribean. I imagine that all those activities are a lot more enjoyable with a boat that was designed with them in mind. *
> 
> More practically, I have never taken a shower in the head; it seems like a ridiculous concept compared to a salt water scrub with a fresh water rinse on the swim platform. No clogged drains, no wet walls, etc. And, I have never cleaned a fish on deck; always on the easily cleanable swim platform.


I'm with you jwing. Getting on and off the boat in warm, tropical waters is important to us. No, we don't have a sugar scoop or open transom - but our reverse transom is an easy climb.

Now I'll clean a fish just about anywhere. I have no shame.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I like the way Cabo Rico looks, as a classic/traditional look, but the smaller ones look...like a badly shortened up boat. The 42 looks already good to me and the bigger ones even better. I don't like the weight neither the full keels.

Look at the huge amount of sail that 42 need to fly to go at a decent speed. A modern light cruiser with the same size would need 1/3 of that to go at the same speed. All that sail is hard to handle and the forces at work are just much bigger and stress the material much more.

But that of course, is valid for any of the three boats.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

jwing said:


> I kinda wish I hadn't brought up the question of transfering provisions from a dinghy, because that is a small part of the cruising experience.


Then you have different cruising experience than I. Climbing on and off the boat with possessions, food on, garbage off, water jugged on, perhaps fuel jugged on -- hardly a day goes by without some kind of "cargo" operations.

When cruising the boat is your home and the dinghy is your car. Moving yourself and your stuff between them is a big deal.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

PCP said:


> I like the way Cabo Rico looks, as a classic/traditional look, but the smaller ones look...like a badly shortened up boat. The 42 looks already good to me and the bigger ones even better. I don't like the weight neither the full keels.
> 
> Look at the huge amount of sail that 42 need to fly to go at a decent speed. A modern light cruiser with the same size would need 1/3 of that to go at the same speed. All that sail is hard to handle and the forces at work are just much bigger and stress the material much more.
> 
> But that of course, is valid for any of the three boats.


What you have as pictured is a Tiberon 36..a older discontinued model replaced by the more popular CR 38

..it's a bit confusing showing two different sail plans on two different boats..

TIBURON 36 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Jhildy:
I have never received or never seen and answer to my question "WHAT BABA?" so I can't respond. I know somem people like to keep things really vague here but I like precision.


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

bobperry said:


> Jhildy:
> I have never received or never seen and answer to my question "WHAT BABA?" so I can't respond. I know somem people like to keep things really vague here but I like precision.


Mr Perry: Baba 35 late 1980s model.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

aa3jy said:


> What you have as pictured is a Tiberon 36..a older discontinued model replaced by the more popular CR 38
> 
> ..it's a bit confusing showing two different sail plans on two different boats..
> 
> TIBURON 36 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


No, you are mistaken. It is a Cabo Rico 45.



Regards

Paulo


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok Jhildy, I'll get back to you on your questions. Must go do my housework now. I like a very neat shack.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jhildy

*" I think they should have built a 36' Valiant and it would have sold well.... ",*

Bob Perry designed the Valiant Esprit 37 just for you. Take a look.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I would take the Baba over either of the other two, but would not turn my nose up at the CaboRico. I just have never been very impressed with the Island Packets. There are some building practices I am not thrilled with (glassed in chainplates, and mystery mix in the bilge to name a few) and never found them worth the money. They seem way to slow as well, not that any of these are rocket sleds.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Last year we took a fully equipped, live aboard, pilot house Baba 35 and got a second overall in the Race Your House Race in Seattle. The boat was well sailed and the sails were almost new but we showed a lot of far more modern designs that we could sail boat for boat with them upwind and down. We had a good breeze and a surpising amount of "blue water" boats dropped out of the race. On the final beat to the finish line we had put a lot of bigger boats behind us and the boats around us seemed quite shocked that we were still there with them. We turned some heads that day.

So if you know what you are doing you can make a Baba 35 go just fine. I did. If you don't know what you are doing you are a hack in any boat.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

bobperry said:


> So if you know what you are doing you can make a Baba 35 go just fine. I did. If you don't know what you are doing you are a hack in any boat.


Which goes to one of the points in another thread -- the crew is more important than the boat. Want to go fast? Train crew before you throw money at the boat.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, as even if no one else wants it, I'd take the new Bene in Smack's first post.


----------



## Hush34 (Dec 12, 2013)

We looked at all of those listed and purchased a 34 Pacific Seacraft with Scheel Keel (4'1" draft). One reason for each, Cabo: Bow Pulpit. Paying for a lot of nothing. Packet: TOOOO SLOOOOOOW and Baba: Too deep. PSC Just right. JMHO


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 6, 2011)

aa3jy said:


> As an owner of a Cabo Rico 34 Id say I'd be somwhat biased.. So I will recommend futher to other biased opinions as we hang out here:
> 
> Clay
> s/v 'Tango
> ...


Clay do you keep your Cabo at Lankford Bay Marina? I think i saw it back in October while taking a class at Maryland School of Sailing. Gorgeous boat. I was drooling. I got a nice close up view as I was there the marina was pulling the boats and it was at the pier rather than on a mooring. Love CR's, esp the 34.

Jim


----------

